# Front Fog light



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

I just thought I would pass on details of a supplier I have found for the Fog lights fitted to 2001 B584 and similar. They are the same as old London taxi's
http://www.londontaxiparts.com/taxi-parts-shop.html
This maybe of help.
Nick


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I suspect they come in pairs.......similar to your posts...  :wink:


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

No ,they come single at £35 +vat and p&p.
Don't know why my post doubled up!


----------

